# Arctic Cat Rear Shock



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Where can I buy a used/rebuilt rear shock for my 2001 zr600? It needs to be replaced but I'm really not interested in dumping a bunch of money into my sled. I have a list of other replacements I have to take care of, hifax, carbides, possibly new studs, etc. I didn't pay a lot for this sled and its just something I cruise around on the lake and back roads with so I'm trying to keeps the $ down in updating if I can. I'd rather not go to the local Arctic Cat dealer who can only offer brand new parts.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Dennis Kirk has OEM replacement shocks for about 30 bucks. If it is a fox shock google search rebuilding it. I know guys are out there that rebuild the fox shocks.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info Big.


----------



## walleye621 (Dec 30, 2010)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Where can I buy a used/rebuilt rear shock for my 2001 zr600? It needs to be replaced but I'm really not interested in dumping a bunch of money into my sled. I have a list of other replacements I have to take care of, hifax, carbides, possibly new studs, etc. I didn't pay a lot for this sled and its just something I cruise around on the lake and back roads with so I'm trying to keeps the $ down in updating if I can. I'd rather not go to the local Arctic Cat dealer who can only offer brand new parts.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Mickey's sleds in Midland has used and new parts. He has nearness fair with me. Also Snowmobile warehouse on bay rd. south of I75 for new.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

2 more snowmobile salvage yard are Slicks in Mason and Eastern Michigan Cycle (EMC) in Yale.

Buster boy


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

that should be a rebuild-able shock. rebuild for 35$ just about anywhere...lots of guys can do it. just ask around.


----------

